# Bouton d'éjection d'urgence sur iMac g4



## Joan21 (15 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
J'aurais besoin d'un petit renseignement. Je possède un iMac g4. J'ai essayé de lire un dvd et mon Mac ne veut pas le lire. Le cd n'apparait nulle part. Je suis donc allée sur l'aide mac où il est dit de rentrer un trombone dans le petit trou d'éjection d'urgence. Mais où est-il ???   
J'ai bien cherché et j'ai même ouvert la porte de l'endroit où l'on met les cds. Sans aucun résultat !   
Y a t'il un bouton d'éjection d'urjence sur les iMac g4 ou non ?
Merci de répondre rapidement.


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2005)

tu rallume le mac en appuyant sur le bouton de la souris jusqu'à ce que le lecteur s'ouvre


----------



## SergeD (15 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,
- sous le tiroir, à 1/3 du coté droit, il y a u trou carré de 3x3mm,
un appui sur le fond ouvre le tiroir.

- autre solution, démarrer en maintenant la souris cliquée.

- lire ce lien http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=105333&highlight=eject+cd


----------



## Joan21 (15 Août 2005)

J'ai réussi à sortir mon dvd merci, mais je ne vois vraiment pas où se trouve le trou d'éjection d'urgence ! Ca m'embête un peu car ça risque de recommencer si j'essaie avec un autre dvd et j'aimerais bien savoir où il se trouve ! Malgrès ton indication SergeD, je ne l'ai pas trouvé ! Enfin ce n'est pas vraiment grave puisque je l'ai sorti, mais c'est embêtant. 
Merci quand même.


----------



## pb271 (17 Mai 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

ce topic est ancien mais son contenu toujours d'actualit&#233;... Je viens d'acheter un imac G4 tournesol en Mac OS 9 et je veux installer Mac OsX... Installation, red&#233;marrage et hop plus rien ou presque : l'heure, un t&#233;l&#233;phone  en haut &#224; droite et rien d'autre pas m&#234;me la barre pour red&#233;marrer et faire clic souris...Rien, le logiciel d'installation coinc&#233; dedans...

Ni une ni deux: macG.com!

Plein de topic, confirmation de faire parti de la grande famille de ceux qui n'arrivent pas &#224; &#233;jecter un CD et des r&#233;ponses g&#233;niales (comme d'hab ici! ) dont une qui contient "un petit trou &#224; appuyer".

Ce trou existe: ouvrez la "bouche blanche" de l'imac avec les doigts. Regardez *sous* le tiroir CD/DVD contenant le CD juste &#224; *droite de la moiti&#233;*: le voici! Carr&#233; 3mm*3mm comme indiqu&#233;.

Allumez votre ordi, prenez l'&#233;quivalent d'un trombonne en costaud et appuyez fort dans le petit trou pour d&#233;v&#233;rouiller le tiroir. Ensuite tirez-le avec les doigts.

Voil&#224; pour confirmation de la solution de la derni&#232;re chance!

Voyons maitenant s'il ne beugue plus &#224; installer mac OsX...

A tr&#233;s plus


----------

